# next friday



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

So will you guys be going out rain or shine I seen the weather and it said 60 percent chance


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

gotta work fri and sat, but i'll hit it hard sun


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm off wed,thurs,fri,sat and sun. The dogs are ready to go, springvalley and the creek here i come. Got two full days of deer hunting, followed by three days of morning and afternoon bunny and birds and then good full evening of deer hunting. BOO YAH!

Rain or shine. Hot or cold, aint no fair weather hunter here.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll be out regardless of weather on Fri morning as well as Sat and Sun.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we will be doing the pheasant opener lunch at deer creek!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I hunt public that is not stocked and only locals go to I cant wait its kinda around central ohio too ......I am glad there are no maps lol more pheasent for me !!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

TomC said:


> Rain or shine. Hot or cold, aint no fair weather hunter here.


same here, i will be going friday, saturday, and sunday mornings. i have a 2 year old gsp that kinda knows what shes doing, and i use kinda loosly. lol, she put em in the air for me last year, so i am hoping for the best.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

This is my first year pheasant hunting and was wondering if anyone had any advice on deer creek or Delaware lake.... how crazy does it get out there and is if worth going on opening morning or is it better to wait and let calm down some before heading out? Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

BigDub007 said:


> I hunt public that is not stocked and only locals go to I cant wait its kinda around central ohio too ......I am glad there are no maps lol more pheasent for me !!!


theres maps, the odnr just doesn't advertise them. more than locals hunt them and they get harder than you would think. most people just go for the releases, but more than you think go to the "secret" public areas.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

deer creek is a large area, after opening day i rarely see anyone. i never go on opening day however so i can't help you there.


----------

